# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Tanning 101; Common Questions and Myths Answered

## LGM

I figured my 100th post should be informative, so here are a few questions about indoor tanning, the tanning process, and general information to dispel some of the myths about exposure in general. A lot of these answers come from various schooling and training, and through the Smart Tan training process. _I’m not a doctor, so for further information about a specific issue beyond the scope of this post, please see your physician. This is purely informational, and skims the surface of these topics. This is NOT intended to take the place of the advice of a qualified physician._

*How does tanning work?*
There are three components that make the tanning process work. UVB starts the tanning process by stimulating the tanning cells (melanocytes) to produce melanosomes, which contain melanin (pigment). UVA darkens the melanin that has been produced, but before that can happen, melanin needs a certain amount of oxygen to facilitate the work that UVA performs. The third component, oxygen, comes from blood vessels beneath the skin and outside the skin.

*Could you to help clarify for me what the difference is between melanocytes, melanosomes and melanin?*
The simplest way to describe this is to say that melanocytes produce cell bodies called melanosomes. Melanosomes contain the pigment granule melanin. So UVB stimulates melanocytes to produce those melanosomes and UVA helps to darken melanin contained inside melanosomes.

*I am confused about the parts of the body that do not contain melanin (lips, soles of feet, etc). Can these areas burn or not?* 
Lips do burn because there is no protective melanin in them. Lips, like most of the rest of skin, are made up of four layers. Palms of our hands and soles of the feet have an extra layer of skin just below the epidermis. The skin in these areas is thicker than most of the rest of the body (up to about 4 times thicker). So while they are not burn proof, palms and soles do have their own added form of protection.

*What causes freckles? Are they an early sign of skin cancer?*
Freckles are pigmented flecks on the skin, found most frequently on the face, chest, forearms, and back of the hands. Some people's freckles fade away almost completely in the winter just to return in the summer. Other people's freckles are permanent, and don't change much, and can be seen year-round.
What causes freckles? Heredity. Are freckles an early sign of skin cancer? Unlike moles, freckles do not become malignant. In and of themselves freckles are harmless. Nevertheless, the presence of many freckles goes hand-in-hand with having fair skin, which is a risk factor for skin cancer.

*Does UV light sanitize the acrylic?*
UVA and UVB, which come from your tanning equipment, have never been effective at sanitizing. UVC, which lamps are not designed to emit, is used as an effective germicidal by other commercial industries. 

*The acrylic makes cracking or popping sounds when I tan, and I think I’m going to fall through the acrylic. What’s going on?*
This normally happens with the first tanners of the day in any particular device. As the lamps warm up, so does the acrylic. Add the warmth of a tanner to the acrylic and you’ve got some acrylic that will begin expanding pretty rapidly. Popping noises are the result of this expansion. It’s normal for that to happen.

*What’s the difference between a bronzer and a self-tanner?*
This is an oversimplification, but think of a bronzer as make-up and self-tanners as something that produces a chemical reaction in the skin. The full result of a self-tanner takes a little time to develop, whereas a bronzer’s effect is immediately noticeable. Keep in mind that neither one protects the skin from UV exposure like naturally tanned skin does.

*Should I shower after using a bronzer?*
It would be better if you showered first, and then used the bronzer. The easiest way to make a distinction is to think of bronzers as a form of make-up. Self-tanners can last up to a few days, even with showering, because they produce a chemical reaction in the skin. If you’re after a longer lasting effect, exfoliate your skin prior to using a self-tanner. If you don’t exfoliate first, it’s like using car polish on a paint job that is oxidized. For a longer lasting effect you would first use a compound to get rid of the oxidized paint, and then use a polish.

*What’s the difference between an accelerator and an intensifier?*
Manufacturers of tanning lotion have numerous marketing designators to convey the message that their product is the best. This is often done either by suggesting that their product smells better, feels better, looks better, tingles better, or scientifically works better. These words are just terms to send that same message. Because of the incredible volume of products available on the market, it’s best to go back to your distributor or manufacturer for enhanced and specific product education.

*I get white spots when I use products with a strong tingle. What’s happening?*
This is just an individual response to the product you’re using. It could be that your blood pressure is elevated (this can potentially result in a white spot response in some people), or possibly due to the prescription or over-the-counter remedy that you are using (medications and other remedies can sometimes interfere with an individual’s ability to tan evenly). It may also be that you need to slow down and give your skin a break. You may be overworking (over exercising, if you will) your skin, and taking a break
from tanning altogether for a week or two, or at least from tingle-based products for two or three weeks, should help eliminate the problem.

----------


## LGM

*I've had many conversations with folks about the possibility of hemp seed oil based products affecting the results of drug testing. Can you shed any light on this issue?*
Hemp seed based tanning products use an industrial class hemp seed that contains no more than .3% THC. "Industrial" doesn't mean "cheap" or "low-grade." It does mean that the THC content is so low it is considered virtually THC free. THC, as you know, is the substance that drug screeners are looking for when they perform their tests. The primary purpose of hemp seed's inclusion seems to be it's tremendous ability to hydrate the skin. It also has a well-balanced amino acid complex. For comparison purposes, my understanding is that a marijuana joint would have to be the size of a telephone pole in order to get the same amount of THC. Hemp beer, interestingly, will not show up positive either. What will show positive results in some cases is the actual consumption of other hemp oil or hemp seed food-based products. Because of all the amino acids and essential fatty acids found in hemp seeds, some health food stores actually sell them as dietary supplements. But products like these usually have warnings on them that a drug test could show up positive if the product were used. The good news is that manufacturers of hemp seed based tanning lotion have never received any complaints about positive drug tests either, in conjunction with the use of their product. Even better is that no one has reported having the munchies after tanning with those same products.

*Is it better to use with shower gels than with soap to extend the life of my tan?*
Soap tends to dry the skin out more than a shower/bath gel. Shower and bath gels provide better moisturizers, so in terms of skin care maintenance, gels win. They also generally have a much better ph balance than standard bar soap. One area that is not often considered is that manufacturers of shower and bath gels dont have the quality of your tan in mind. Some of your indoor tanning lotion manufacturers also make shower and bath gels. This takes skin beyond moisturization to being provided with ingredients
that will help to maximize and extend the life of the tan. 

*I heard someone say once that most soaps are alkaline based, and shouldnt be used because they will prevent tanning. Can you tell me why?*
Skin has an acid mantle (a protective covering) that is made of a mixture of various fatty acids, oil, and sweat. This mantle provides a limited barrier of protection against bacterial invasion. It also helps protect against moisture loss. Bar soaps, which are alkaline based, strip away that protective mantle, resulting in a loss of moisture. In order to get and maintain a great tan, skin needs to maintain its moisture levels. There are a plenty of manufacturers in the industry who have a ph balanced shower product that will be suitable for a tanners needs. 

*What are the dos and donts of tanning with tattoos?*
Persons with fresh tattoos have had chemicals injected into their skin that can make that local area very sensitive to UV exposure while the tattoo is still healing. So absolutely dont allow that area to tan. Either cover it up completely, if possible, or dont tan at all until the skin has healed. After the skin has healed (approximately 3 weeks), do continue to use moderate protective measures. At this point, the chemicals have lost any ability to
photosensitize. The tattoo though, will begin to lose its brilliancy with exposure to UV, whether that UV comes from indoors or outdoors. So preserve those tattoos by using lip balm or a good sunscreen.

*When can a person shower in relation to a tan, before or after, and how much time should a person wait between showering and tanning?*
This is a pretty common question. Theres no problem with showering just prior to tanning because it clears the skin of any potential barriers that might hinder the tan. Applying a tanning lotion right after a shower will help the lotion absorb more readily into the skin and prepare it for the tan. The exception is with lotions that make your skin heat up and tingleproximity to the tanning session time is a little more critical with those lotions. Ideally, a person should probably wait a few hours after tanning to take a shower. The reason is that skin takes awhile to process the light that it has received, into a tan. Taking a shower right after a tan wont eliminate the tan altogether, but it will minimize the total impact of that individual session.

*How do I prevent raccoon eyes?*
Adjusting the protective eyewear occasionally during a tanning session will help to minimize this condition. The adjustment can be performed by gently sliding the eyewear to a new position. You should never lift the eyewear off of your eyes to adjust their position. The effects of raccoon eyes can be minimized with a bronzer, self-tanner or your make-up.

*Can someone who has scars from burns or incisions tan indoors? Should
special attention be given to these areas, where skin is more sensitive?*
Scars are a little different issue. Here the skin has tried to compensate for damage done to the affected area. In most cases, scars whether from incisions or from burns, generally dont tan very well. Instead, they often become sensitive to UV exposure, and can burn more easily. Persons with scars are advised to use sunscreen on those areas to minimize UV exposure.

*What causes white spots and how do I get rid of them?*
There are many reasons for white spots. The following are some of the more commonly known reasons for white spots and what can be done to even out the color of the skin. One reason for white spots is vitiligo. These are irregularly shaped white patches of skin caused by either hormonal imbalances or autoimmune disorders. The melanocyte cells in the affected area are beginning to degenerate and die off. Doctors often use a lotionbased
form of psoralen (an extremely photosensitizing agent) and intentionally
overexpose the affected areas to second-degree burns. This in effect, reactivates dormant melanocyte cells into producing melanin again.
Another reason for white spots is a scalp fungus known as tinea versicolor. This microscopic fungus flakes off of the scalp on to the upper body primarily, just like dandruff, but it is so small that it remains unnoticed until a person starts to tan. Then your customers want to know what they are and how to get rid of them. Home remedies for these problem spots include shampoos like extra strength Head and Shoulders or extra strength Selsun Blue. These extra strength products carry a special ingredient that is very effective at removing these white spots over time. Some tanning lotion manufacturers
also have made a lotion to help eliminate these stubborn spots.
Then finally there are those pesky pressure points. Skin needs three things in order to help it tan: UVA, UVB, and oxygen. No oxygen, no tanning occurs. In the initial stages of tanning, oxygen comes from the bloodstream underneath the skin. The pressure created on certain spots of the body from laying on the acrylic sheet constricts blood flow. That means little or no oxygen, and little or no tanning. By the way, this kind of white spot can happen to anyone that lies still on the acrylic sheet. Body size, age and gender are not deciding factors. The remedy? Move. A person doesnt need to roll over
on the acrylic to do this. Those suffering from white spots on their back side should use the flat part of their right forearm and if needed, the flat part of their right foot to raise up one side of the body from the acrylic sheet. Give your skin a chance to breathe. Lower that side, and then raise the other and do the same thing. Tanners might have to do this two or three times a session to maintain good circulation, but this practice should eliminate those white spots.

*Why do 40-year-olds and those who are older not tan as well as they used to?*
After a person turns 40, their body begins to lose melanocyte (tanning) cells. The result some people notice is a reduced ability to tan. However, the body also knows how to adapt to its environment. If this same person who seems to be losing their tanning ability were to tan regularly, they could actually increase their ability to tan to what it was when they were younger. This also translates into greater ability for skin to protect itself from potential overexposure.

*Why do my hands and face not tan as well as the rest of my body?*
First, consider why the face might give us tanning problems. Women put make-up on their faces. Just as the chemicals in some make-up can make the skin sensitive to UV light, it is possible that some chemicals in make-ups might hinder the tanning process. Removing all make-up before tanning is always recommended. Unfortunately, chemicals in some make-up removers may also potentially hinder the tanning process slightly. Men shave, and this scraping of the skin, along with any preparations used to ready the skin and whiskers for the process, play a part in helping the skin shed tanned cells more quickly. The skins renewal cycle takes about a month to a month and a half and skin cells that have finished their cycle lay on the skins surface until shaved or washed away. Since these cells also tan, the skin sheds or loses some of its tan when it is cleansed. Many people cleanse the face even more often than the rest of the body, hastening the sloughing of tanned skin cells. The legs present a slightly different situation. Some people experience a problem tanning their legs in a stand-up unit and should try a tanning bed instead. In a tanning bed, position might be checked. Feet should be spread for half the session, then together for half to expose all sides of the legs. There are also now manufacturers of leg tanners. If a tanner is over 40, it helps to know this is about the age that the body begins to lose melanocytes, the pigment cells that help the skin tan. Controlled, systematic exposures can eventually replenish what has been lost. To optimize your ability to tan everywhere, professional indoor tanning products should
be used. Remember that clean, moist skin tans best. A bronzer, or even a self-tanner is useful in helping those difficult areas blend in with the rest of the body.

----------


## LGM

*Why does some of a person’s tan wash away?*
The top skin layer is continuously renewing itself. Depending on a person’s age, the renewal cycle takes anywhere from once a month to about 50 days to complete. Melanin
that has be produced in the skin and tanned is working its way to the top of the skin until it surfaces. At this point you have tanned melanin both in your skin and on the surface of
your skin. Tanned melanin on the surface of the skin is going to remain there only as long as it takes to shave or wash it off. In a sense some of a person’s tan will just wash
away down the drain. Of course regular tanning visits rebuild what has been lost.

*Can tanning beds cook your internal organs?*
No. This question is usually asked because someone heard the ever popular urban legend about a woman who cooked her insides from tanning at multiple locations. Often the
legend is also accompanied with the idea that tanning light is the same thing as microwaves. This, in fact, is not the case. UVA with your average tanning bed penetrates
about two mm deep (about the thickness of cardboard) into the body. UVA penetrates deeper than UVB, but even if ultraviolet light could reach your internal organs, it just
doesn’t work like microwaves do. Imagine that you want to heat up a slice of pizza. Put it into the tanning unit for 30 minutes. What’s going to happen? Maybe it would get a
little warm from the heat of the lamps, but that’s it. Now take that same slice of pizza and put it into the microwave for 30 minutes. What’s going to happen to that slice of
pizza now? Right. The pizza would be ashes at the end of 30 minutes, so you know that tanning light and microwaves behave differently.

*Should people tan who have had skin cancer in the past?*
*NO!* They shouldn’t tan indoors or outdoors even though a doctor may have removed all of the skin cancer. You don’t know whether or not another one may be forming in its place. It is also possible that another skin cancer may be developing somewhere else on that person’s body. Although not every skin cancer is caused by overexposure to ultraviolet rays, most are. 

*Can someone who has had an internal cancer tan?*
It depends on how they were treated. Obviously you wouldn’t want to tan someone who is presently undergoing treatment because their immune system is being suppressed by
the treatment method. Since tanning also has a mild suppressive effect, this could potentially suppress their immune system too far and they would end up getting sick on
top of the treatment. After they’ve recovered, how were they treated? If it was by chemotherapy and there are no lingering problems, then screen them like any other tanner
prior to tanning them. X-ray treatments however, increase a person’s risk factor for basal and squamous cell cancers on the skin in the local area where the rays penetrated to get to
the internal cancer. If this person wants to tan, they need to completely protect that local area from UV exposure.

*I have a patch that I am using for hormone replacement therapy. My doctor told me that I shouldn’t tan while I’m using this. What can I do?*
Don’t tan. Your doctor probably has a valid reason for telling you this. Tanning with the patch you are using might cause your skin to turn red more quickly and easily. Tanning
could also possibly cause you to develop a rash or allergic reaction, or to tan unevenly while using the patch. Hormone imbalance is also responsible for creating uneven
tanning color. In other words, you might develop light spots or dark spots in some areas. You might request more information regarding your doctor’s concerns, and if his concern
is due to photosensitivity ask about the possibility of using a similar product that might still allow you to tan.

*My doctor told me that after LASIK eye surgery I should avoid tanning for six months. Can you explain why?*
There are actually two kinds of laser eye surgery that are easily confused—LASIK and PRK, both of which are performed on the cornea of the eye to help improve a person’s
vision. PRK was the original version of the two surgeries and is more invasive. LASIK is the new improved method and has a vastly shorter recovery time.
The recovery time for LASIK eye surgery should be no more than a week or two, if there are no complications, so a person would want to avoid tanning during the recovery time.
On the other hand, the recovery time for PRK eye surgery can be upwards of 4 months, if there are no complications. If a person tans during their recovery time, their eyes will either begin to heal too quickly (resulting in a hazing effect on their vision) or their vision would begin to regress to its original state. During the recovery phase, patients are put on steroids to regulate the speed of their eyes healing. Tanning interferes with the rate of recovery. If the doctor told you not to tan for six months, it’s because after screening your eyes, he or she predicts that your eyes will need to take longer to heal, therefore you shouldn’t tan (interfere with the rate of healing) for six months. Some might think, “why go the PRK
route when LASIK allows you to recover so much more quickly?” Although LASIK is the preferred method in most cases, existing complications in a person’s eyes (corneas in
particular) may necessitate the use of the PRK method.

*Should a person with Acne Rosacea avoid tanning beds because of the heat and dryness?*
While heat and dryness are in fact an issue, UV light itself can aggravate Acne Rosacea. People who are afflicted with the condition usually have congested and weakened blood
vessels. These are typically your lighter skin typed individuals. Anything that causes greater dilation of these vessels, like diet (e.g. alcohol, hot beverages, spicy foods),
external heat, emotional stress and yes, even ultraviolet light, can irritate the skin and worsen the condition. A person with Acne Rosacea still has the ability to darken their
skin, but it would be at the expense of worsening their condition.

*Does tanning slow down your immune system?*
There have been allegations that tanning can both enhance and suppress the immune system. Here’s how those theories work. When tanning, a person’s immune system is
exercised, making it stronger over time. When a person overutilizes tanning equipment or the sun and burns, their immune system is suppressed. If, on a more extreme level, a
person uses a powerful photosensitizing agent and severely burns, their immune system can be severely suppressed, making it temporarily ineffective against offending agents.

*I am getting bumps on my back after tanning. Can you explain what these are, and what causes them?*
If the bumps were located on all sun exposed areas it would be more likely that a person had developed a case of sun poisoning. If the spots are limited to an area that makes
contact with the acrylic, they very likely you have sensitive skin and can’t handle the traces of sanitizer left behind on the bed. Prior to entering a tanning room again, try wiping down the bed with water to rinse off any residue. If there are a number of customers getting the same kind of reaction, the sanitizer is being mixed stronger than directed on the instructions, and the sanitizer will need to be diluted to the ratio that the manufacturer calls for.

*What is sun poisoning? Can I get it from tanning indoors like I can from tanning outdoors?*
Polymorphous Light Eruption, the medical community’s technical term for sun poisoning, is a skin reaction to intense exposure to ultraviolet light. Since indoor tanning
lamps produce ultraviolet light just like the sun does, sun poisoning can be produced from either indoor or outdoor tanning. March and April are by far the most common
months for an individual to develop the condition. The reason is that people commonly don’t stop to consider that their skin has lost that natural protection they kept maintaining
through August of the previous year. Persons who have developed sun poisoning should stop any tanning activity for about a week and a half, or until the skin reaction has
disappeared. Tanning should resume in reduced exposures levels until the skin has been gradually reconditioned to ultraviolet light.

*What causes tanning rashes?*
There are several ways a person could get rashes from tanning. The most common by far is sun poisoning. Sun poisoning most commonly looks like rashes. Essentially sun
poisoning is the result of too intense exposure(s) during initial tanning sessions. Another cause of tanning related rashes is photoallergy. Most salon operators are
familiar with photosensitivity, the sensitivity to ultraviolet light that is caused by certain medications and foods. Photoallergy is an allergic reaction that is produced when
combining ultraviolet light exposure with certain medications. One type of allergic reaction could be the formation of rashes.
If rashes are just on one side of a person’s body or around the eyes, then they are probably due to a response to the sanitizer that is being used on the acrylic and protective
eyewear. Even when mixed as directed, some people with more sensitive skin will develop a reaction to the sanitizer. The preventive step is to rinse off the residue of the
sanitizer with water after you have completely sanitized the acrylic or eyewear. In rare cases, a customer could develop a temporary rash from a reaction to a specific
ingredient in a tanning lotion that they used. It is thought that most lotion related rashes are caused by inexperienced tanning operators and/or inexperienced tingle-based tanning
lotion users. That is to say, brand new tanners are coached or allowed to use the “hottest” (i.e. most powerful of the heat and tingle based) lotions that are available at the facility.
New tanners need to start out with low or no-tingle tanning lotions and then gradually condition their skin for the hotter lotions.

*Is it really that important to always wear protective eyewear?*
The answer is not only “yes,” but emphatically YES. There are 2 issues to be addressed here. One is in relation to the long-term effects of UV overexposure and the other is
about protective eyewear alternatives. Ultraviolet light penetrates all the way to the back of the eyes, and does permanent damage. The damage takes years to start showing and leads to loss of color perception or bad night vision, or even macular degeneration (blindness in all but peripheral vision). Toward the front of the eye doctors talk about cataracts of course, but also a tissue buildup called Pterygium (pronounced Ter-i'-gee-um). This can be caused by frequent aggravation of the outer tissues of the eye. Ultraviolet light is the most common source of frequent irritation. Doctors can scrape off the tissue build up, but that involves irritating the eye some more and usually means that the unpleasant looking tissue build up will grow back. 

*Why isn’t closing my eyes good enough?*
Eyelids are not effective at blocking out UV light. A simple comparative test would be to close your eyes where you are at and look toward the available lighting. Now you’re
your hand in front of your closed eyes. Did you notice a shadow passing in front of your eyes? If you did, that’s showing you that the available lighting is still getting through
your eyelids and reaching the back of your eyes. And unless you’re outside in the sun right now or in a room with incredibly bright lighting, the available lighting is probably
not as bright as your tanning lamps are, nor are the lights as close to your face as tanning lamps are. Yet the available lighting is getting through. That’s an illustration with
visible light, but UV light penetrates just as easily. Cumulative long term effects include loss of color perception, loss of night vision, macular degeneration (complete blindness
except for peripheral vision), cataracts, eyelid cancers and a physical tissue build up that always looks irritated. 

*Can I wear my contact lenses while tanning?*
Because tanning naturally draws moisture from the body, eyes are sometimes affected with a loss of moisture too. Even with protective eyewear, eyes can dry out a little. If
somebody is going to tan with their contacts in, it is recommended that they use moisturizing drops prior to or just after the tanning session to prevent any temporary
discomfort from dryness of the contact lens. The same principle applies to UV protecting contacts.

*Can I use UV protecting contacts as protective eyewear?*
This question brings with it a lot of companion questions. Questions like: “Can I wear sunglasses (or my glasses that have UV protection built-in) in the tanning bed instead of
this protective eyewear?” Then of course, there are the other questions like “Can I use quarters or bottle tops to protect eyes instead of using protective eyewear?” All of these
questions share a single common answer—NO!! The reason is that FDA approved eye protection blocks out virtually 100 percent of all ultraviolet light that would otherwise
come in contact with the eye. They are designed to provide a complete light-tight seal around the eyes. All alternatives to FDA approved protective eyewear may block out up 
to 100 percent of UV light from straight ahead, but proper eye protection demands complete coverage from all possible directions.

----------


## LGM

*How do medications alter the tanning process? What should I do if I am taking a medication that sensitizes my skin to UV light?*
Medications and other substances (e.g. dyes used to tattoo the skin, certain foods, etc.) can sensitize a person’s skin to ultraviolet light. The reaction to that sensitivity could either be photoallergic (where the skin reacts to UV exposure by breaking out), or photophobic (where a person must protect their eyes from brighter light sources). The most common reaction is photosensitivity. Photosensitivity occurs when the level of UV exposure needed to produce a burn is reduced. So instead of helping someone to tan more easily, hotosensitizing agents should be thought of in terms of how easily they cause a person to burn. One way to determine if a medication has photosensitizing potential is to consult with the prescribing medical practitioner or pharmacist. A person should never tan if they are on any type of psoralen-based medication because of their incredible photosensitizing power. Many medications have also been classified, so if a person doesn’t know or can’t pronounce the name of the medication they are taking, ask them what they use it for. For 
example, if a medication starts with “ANTI,” (e.g. antidepressants, antibiotics, antiinflammatory medications) it’s going to be a photosensitizing agent, but everyone’s sensitivity response is going to vary. Blood pressure medications and oral contraceptives are other common offenders.

*An indoor tanning session is equivalent to how many hours in the sun?*
One study seemed to indicate that based on very specific controlled factors, a single tanning session is approximately equal to two hours of outdoor sun. However, this is a
very controlled study. The fact is that your tanning bed is a relatively stable source in terms of energy output. The sun is a highly unstable source in terms of ultraviolet energy
output. Factors that influence the sun’s UV exposure are: clouds, pollution, dust in the air, ozone levels, elevation from sea level, geography, the season of the year, and especially the time of day.

*Sometimes after tanning I itch, but I’m not burned. What causes this “itchy” sensation and how can I cure it?*
Scratching does wonders (just kidding). The primary reason(s) for that tanning itch is dry and/or overheated skin. To cool the skin, try using a spray bottle with water in it. Itching can usually be relieved with a good skin moisturizer. Your favorite tanning lotion manufacturer will have a great after-tan product containing extra moisturizing ingredients in it.

*What’s causing the scent that I smell after tanning?*
UVA light causes melanin to enlarge and turn brown. When melanin mixes with protein and sweat secretions in the skin, it produces a distinctive scent. This release is as natural
as the tanning process itself. Everyone responds differently, some with a powerful scent and others with no noticeable scent. Any resulting scent is easily removed with a shower.
There are also professional tanning lotions that have ingredients in them to help eliminate the tanning scent.


There you have it. I hope this has been somewhat informative, and that it answers a few of the questions posted here over the past few months about tanning and your skin.

----------


## powerliftmike

> *Whats causing the scent that I smell after tanning?*
> UVA light causes melanin to enlarge and turn brown. When melanin mixes with protein and sweat secretions in the skin, it produces a distinctive scent. This release is as natural
> as the tanning process itself. Everyone responds differently, some with a powerful scent and others with no noticeable scent. Any resulting scent is easily removed with a shower.
> There are also professional tanning lotions that have ingredients in them to help eliminate the tanning scent.


A girl told me once that the after tan smell is due to the dead microorganisms on the skins surface, as UV is known to kill bacteria. Maybe melanin mixes with these proteins? I dont known what melanin "enlarging" means above tho..

----------


## Matt

Very good informative thread....

----------


## LGM

> A girl told me once that the after tan smell is due to the dead microorganisms on the skins surface, as UV is known to kill bacteria. Maybe melanin mixes with these proteins? I dont known what melanin "enlarging" means above tho..


UVC kills bacteria. UVA/UVB, which is what tanning beds have, don't.

The tan smell is a combination of the smell of your sweat, and proteins that are excreted from your pores cause the smell.

Melanocytes release melanin, but it's kind of like a crystal. The UVB rays cause your "cytes" to produce it, and UVA causes it to "explode"; think of it like popcorn. Hope that helps.

----------


## powerliftmike

> UVC kills bacteria. UVA/UVB, which is what tanning beds have, don't.
> 
> The tan smell is a combination of the smell of your sweat, and proteins that are excreted from your pores cause the smell.
> 
> Melanocytes release melanin, but it's kind of like a crystal. The UVB rays cause your "cytes" to produce it, and UVA causes it to "explode"; think of it like popcorn. Hope that helps.


Thanks, I know UVB helps darken more, while UVA "tans". Dont really know much about UVC. I thought the UV rays from the lamps kill bacteria and was the main reason acne clears up? Surely UVs effect on acne is more than simply drying the skin. My dermatologist said the tanning beds are good for this purpose and antibiotics (topical & oral) are widely used in acne treatments as well.

----------


## LGM

> Thanks, I know UVB helps darken more, while UVA "tans". Dont really know much about UVC. I thought the UV rays from the lamps kill bacteria and was the main reason acne clears up? Surely UVs effect on acne is more than simply drying the skin. My dermatologist said the tanning beds are good for this purpose and antibiotics (topical & oral) are widely used in acne treatments as well.


The A/B does dry out your skin, similar to the effect swimming in a pool would have. That's why it tends to help those with acne problems.

I guess in larger quantities UVA/B "could" disinfect, but in a tanning bed there simply isn't enough of it to do anything but dry-out and tan your skin. Most beds run lamps that are 100-200 watts, and about 5-9% UVB radiation; the same (generally speaking) as what you get outside.

Good questions though.

----------


## Natureboy71

Good post. I have owned a chain of tanning salons for 10 years and pretty much all of it is spot on. I might have added that "self bronzer" is as said, a chemical reaction. It is basically an oxidizing of the upper dead layer of skin using Dihydroxyacetone or DHA which is actually glycerone a simple carbohydrate. But that's getting technical.

The difference is regular "bronzers" are as mentioned like a make-up and will wash off after a shower or two. DHA bronzer in too much amounts give you that orange look and will not wash off.

The 5-9% UVB ration of beds is actually dependant on overall output of the lamps and the bed. But the indoor tanning industry started using the 5-9% ratio to kind of simplify it for the layman. 

But overall, fantastic post and very informative for people trying to learn about a tan.

I might also add that the vitamin D from indoor tanning now has huge studies showing it's benefits and that they might outweight any worries about skin cancer (which cannot be definetly linked as there are too many outside factors such as enviroment, diet or even lack of vitamin D, etc ect).

Oh, and UVA won't dry out your skin. It is a longer wavelength gentlier on the skin. UVB drys you out because it causes the body to increase your natural 28 day exfolation cycle. This is why beds mostly of UVA (high pressure) keep you tan much longer providing your only tan in them.

----------


## Natureboy71

> Thanks, I know UVB helps darken more, while UVA "tans". Dont really know much about UVC. I thought the UV rays from the lamps kill bacteria and was the main reason acne clears up? Surely UVs effect on acne is more than simply drying the skin. My dermatologist said the tanning beds are good for this purpose and antibiotics (topical & oral) are widely used in acne treatments as well.


Actually UVB doesn't help darken. I took this from my personal business website that I wrote:

_The tanning takes place in ,the epidermis which is the skins outer most layer. About five percent of the cells in your epidermis are special cells called melanocytes. When exposed to ultraviolet "B" light (short wave ultraviolet), melanocytes produce melanin - the pigment which is ultimately responsible for your great tan. The pinkish melanin travels up through the epidermis and is absorbed by other skin cells. When exposed to ultraviolet "A" light (longer wave), the melanin oxidizes or darkens. This darkening is your skin's natural way of protecting itself from excessive UV light.. So a combination of UVA and UVB light will create a tan. But more UVA will help to create a darker overall tan.



Tanning takes place approximately between 280 nanometres and 320 nanometres 

Everyone has the same number of melanocytes in their body - about five million. But your heredity dictates how much melanin your body's melanocytes naturally will produce. For example, the skin of African Americans contains enough melanin to create a black or brown skin colour, while the skin of Caucasians has less melanin and is pale. This is why heredity (your ethnic background) affects your tanning potential. 

In order to most effectively avoid overexposure, a tan should be acquired gradually. (according to the guidelines prescribed by your salon professional). A sunburn, or erythema, occurs when too much UVB light reaches the skin and disrupts the tiny blood vessels near the skin's surface. UVA light can cause erythema, but not as likely as UVB will. 

Do you know why a tan fades? Cells in the epidermis' germinative layer (also called the living epidermis) are constantly reproducing and pushing older cells upward toward the horny layer (dead epidermis), where they are sloughed off in about one month. As your skin replaces its cells, the cells laden with melanin are removed. So the tanning process must continue with the new cells. Excessive UVB light will also increase your skin's exfolation schedule from 28 days down to as little as 3-5 days. This is why you "peal" when you sunburn outside, you skin is replacing damaged skin with new skin._

UVB will help acne bascially because as mentioned it increases your exfoliation cycle which helps get the acne off the top layer.

----------


## powerliftmike

Some girl told me once that if you shower immediately after tanning then tan wont be as effective and that you should wait an hour or so before showering to let the tan "mature". Any truth?

----------


## LGM

> Some girl told me once that if you shower immediately after tanning then tan wont be as effective and that you should wait an hour or so before showering to let the tan "mature". Any truth?


Only if you apply lotion like a bronzer or a tingle. They usually recommend waiting an hour or so after tanning to get the maximum benefit. But really, if you shower 30 minutes later, you aren't costing yourself all that much.

If you're not using lotion, then spare us all that nasty smell and shower.  :Smilie:

----------


## MuscleScience

> Thanks, I know UVB helps darken more, while UVA "tans". Dont really know much about UVC. I thought the UV rays from the lamps kill bacteria and was the main reason acne clears up? Surely UVs effect on acne is more than simply drying the skin. My dermatologist said the tanning beds are good for this purpose and antibiotics (topical & oral) are widely used in acne treatments as well.


I may be able to shed some light on this. Most UV lamps used for germicidal purposes are primarily UVC lamps. UVC is a shorter wave length (280-100nm) and has a higher energy per photon score vs that of UVA and UVB. UV radiation is and of itself not very penetrative, meaning that it is relatively easily blocked by low density matter. Compared to other EM radiation such as xrays that are much more energetic and can penetrate through matter easier. UVC is used because its relative penetrative ability is higher than that of UVA and UVB but can be blocked by such things as tinted glass or other material. 

For example when working with bacteria and doing cloning. I would use a fume hood to do all transfer of bacteria from one petri dish to another. This hood had a UVC lamp that would kill any microbes that where freely floating in the air, or on my gloves. That way there was no cross contamination of either the new cultures or outside the hood. The reason UVC is a good choice is because virtually no UVC would get outside the hood, because it couldnt penetrate the glass and ionize others in the lab. Also I could wear rubber gloves usually double, to block the UVC and the petri dish lid would block enough UVC to prevent the old and new cultures from being sterolized on accident. UVA and B could potentially sterilize a surface, but a much higher dosage would need to be used to cause the same effects as UVC. 

BTW,sorry for any spelling or grammar errors. Went to the eye doc today and got my eyes worked on. I can barely see the computer screen clearly...LOL

----------


## MuscleScience

Also extremely well done thread. I am impressed, Good Job and THANKS!

----------


## LGM

b to the izzump.

----------


## Tigershark

Nice thread.

----------

